# Dusk Moss Mix



## R_jay (Jul 17, 2017)

Anyone have experienced with this stuff? Thinking of trying it out but wanted to know if anyone has used it and if they have photos or tips on best use/placement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

I've used it on several tanks and like it. It's definitely not a low growing moss. On wood and cork I've mostly gotten moss growth, but I painted a tree fern panel background with it and am getting lots of liverworts and other unknowns popping up in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulli.gibson (Jun 1, 2017)

I've used it and also get lots of 'volunteers' as well. Main thing is making sure it stays wet. It will grow a lot better under good lighting.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I've got some as well, and really like it. In order to be successful with it, you need 3 things in excessive abundance:

1. Lots of moisture
2. Lots of light
3. Lots of patience

It took a long time for mine to start growing, but once it did, it was awesome. Like most mosses, it needs lots of light and constant moisture to not let it dry out. Here are a couple pics of the moss about 5 months later.

Photo Jul 08, 6 53 02 PM by Josh Gibbs, on Flickr

IMG_8572 by Josh Gibbs, on Flickr


----------



## R_jay (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey that's pretty good looking. I've got all three of those things! I hope to pick some up in a few weeks at the show in a Staten Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Those frogs are gorgeous! What are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

I need to get me some of that.
Who has it for sale?


----------



## Cairo (May 31, 2015)

Diesel said:


> I need to get me some of that.
> Who has it for sale?


Glass box tropicals.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Cairo said:


> Glass box tropicals.


Thank you so much!


----------

